# Puppy's stoll going from firm to very loose as the day progresses



## iheartmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 15 week old husky/shepherd mix puppy. He was originally on Pedigree from the rescue, but he was consistently having diarrhea for almost 2 weeks, so we switched him to Natural Balance. His stool has improved considerably since the switch, but I am having problems with his stool getting extremely loose as the day goes on.

In the morning, his stool is nice and firmly formed. But within the same hour, he will poop 1 or 2 more times, each time with the stool getting looser. Later in the day, he will poop again around 3 and around 7. But by 7pm, I am basically scooping up mooshy pudding and it is just a lump with no shape at all. Is this normal in puppies? I should also mention that they are not multiple little piles either, there is always a substantial amount of stool every time he goes.

He is currently eating Natural Balance LID Sweet Potato and Fish (been on it for almost a month now). The bag recommends 1-1.5 cups a day for his weight, but puppies eat basically double the amount (this is what NB's website said). So everyday I feed him between 3/4-1cup in the morning and at noon (depending on activities planned for the day), and then 1/2 cup at night. So I am wondering could it be that I'm overfeeding?? But this doesn't seem to be right since I'm following the feeding guidelines they provided. So is it the food itself? His bag is almost done, so now would be a perfect time to switch food. I was thinking of Taste of the Wild Wetlands formula. 

Any thoughts and/or advice are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe decreas amount fed or try different type kibble?

Is it grain free ?Bella my boxer had loose poop on puppy food that had grain in it.


----------



## iheartmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

KuroSaya said:


> Maybe decreas amount fed or try different type kibble?


Yeah, I also suspected that it's one or the other, I just don't know which. If I decrease the amount, I don't want to be underfeeding Marcus. My bag of Natural Balance is almost done (probably in a week or a bit over), so I'm considering changing as well, even if just as a part of a diet rotation.



KuroSaya said:


> Is it grain free ?Bella my boxer had loose poop on puppy food that had grain in it.


He's on Natural Balance Limited Ingredients Diet kibbles, so it's grain free. Oh, by the way, what did you switch Bella to that firmed up her stool?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Go by his body condition, you should be able to feel his ribs but not see bony bumps. I would cut back the food, keep your hands on him daily and add or subtract a little as needed. That soft poop shows he isn't digesting and getting the goodness out of what you are giving him anyway. It is better for pups to grow slow and lean. I suspect you can cut back by 10% and see an improvement and bet you can cut back by 20% and he won't lose weight. Try it for a couple days, it works fast if that is the problem.

Max does agility with me and if I don't very carefully measure out his treats he does the same thing. Not a good thing. Poor guy gets most of his food as treats during a trialing weekend and no nasty soft frequent poop.


----------

